# Logic 10.5.0 and EW Play 6.1.9 (SOLVED)



## Jeremy Spencer (Dec 24, 2020)

Hi,

I recently updated Play, and now I get an error message when launching Logic...

Logic Pro X unexpectedly quit while trying to use the Audio Unit “Play” by “East West”.

Has anyone else experienced this? I can load it up in VEPro no problem. Running Catalina 10.15.7


Thanks, and Merry Christmas.


EDIT: After a detailed search, I discovered the thread by @MarcusMaximus





Play 6.1.5 won't work with latest Logic version


I recently updated Logic to 10.4.8 and everything worked fine. Last night I updated Play to 6.1.5 and now Logic won't recognise it and so it's no longer available as an AU instrument. Also, my midi keyboard no longer works with Logic at all because it has also suspended "midi services"...




vi-control.net





Problem solved.


----------

